# 20" x 3" Mesquite chopping block



## Bluestingray (May 5, 2014)

poured on mineral oil a few times and finished with 3/1 beeswax and mineral oil. I used a blow dryer/ heat gun to keep the wax liquid as I rubbed in in.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ButchC (May 5, 2014)

That's Purdy enough not to ever cut on.


----------



## Bluestingray (May 5, 2014)

Thats why i made these…

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2014)

I love that big round block! The others are beautiful, but I keep coming back to that big cookie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (May 5, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## brown down (May 7, 2014)

wow awesome boards. that cookie is a beauty as well as the others. really digging that oval shaped one in the second pic. are they all DI?


----------



## Bluestingray (May 7, 2014)

I consider cookies 2" thick or less. That piece is called a bagel. 


BD, what does DI stand for?


----------



## El Guapo (May 7, 2014)

What did you use to seal the checks/cracks in the cookiebagel?


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 7, 2014)

I can see buttering my biscuits on your cookies and bagels. Please tells us, was it filled with stabilized Philly Cream Cheese ? Very nice pieces.


----------



## Bluestingray (May 7, 2014)

Sorry El Guapo, thats a secret family recipe. bwahahahahahaha

I sanded it til they were gone as much as possible but they still show up. It was the end of a old trunk. I applied mineral oil, a few soakings, then a mix of mineral oil and beeswax 3/1 part wax, heated til watery then I poured it on and spread it like butter on a bagel. I then used blow dryer to melt wax again as I rubbed it in more. I then just wiped of excess for a smooth dry feel. the checks are more visible than they are physically, kinda like reverse camera effects. The other big cracks were filled with crushed coral and shells. Its a easy substance to sand and engrave on. Requesting party was gonna get engravings on it. Normally I fill it in with caramel and peanuts.


----------

